# Live Coverage from the Jack



## thom emery (Oct 20, 2010)

*Live Coverage from the Jack*
We enjoyed Wired BBQs coverage of the Royal so much we decided to sponsor
the live coverage from the Jack
http://www.wiredbbq.com/
Go ahead log in today and enjoy real time Friday and Saturday


----------



## thom emery (Oct 23, 2010)

Awards at 5 Tenn Time


----------



## aeroforce100 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## deannc (Oct 23, 2010)

Thom, thanks for the link....now the wife is convinced I'm not right watching this on the laptop while I have the UDS going along with a cold one!


----------



## thom emery (Oct 24, 2010)

You were just cook along with the pros :)


----------

